# Dora Cola...another knock off?



## bottlingco (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of or know anything about this Dora Cola bottle from Dora, Alabama?  I recently picked up some unusual bottles considering I am an ACL person.  ~bottlingco


----------



## celerycola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dora Cola was bottled in Dora, Alabama by Dora Bottling Works. The heel embossed bottle pictured is a dead ringer for Birmingham based Rye-Ola. The later, shoulder embossed Dora-Cola bottles are a bit harder to find. Dora-Cola may have been a knock-off of Rye-Ola or they may have had the Rye-Ola franchise and been permitted to localize the name. George Davis bought Dora Bottling Works around 1912 and continued to sell Dora-Cola. Davis owned the bottling works at nearby Brookside where he bottled a drink called Coca-Lula. In 1916 Davis acquired the Coca-Cola franchise and discontinued his other colas in favor of Coca-Cola at Dora and Brookside.

 I am interested in this bottle and any other Alabama bottles if you care to sell.


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 23, 2013)

celerycola,
 This is very helpful information.  I haven't decided if I am going to keep it or not.  I have always been fascinated with how many of these type of bottling companies sprang up after the turn of the century.  I can't even imagine what kind of 'red tape' would be involved in starting up a bottling company today. Besides, I would have to call it bottlingco bottling company!  ~bottlingco


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 24, 2013)

I never knew that Dora the Explorer had her own cola. Couldn't resist. Looks like a great find.


----------



## bottlingco (Jun 25, 2013)

Good one!  Working with children as a teacher, I actually know who Dora the Explorer is.  Where on this forum do you post a picture of a brewery bottle?  ~bottlingco


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> I never knew that Dora the Explorer had her own cola. Couldn't resist. Looks like a great find.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlingco
> 
> Good one!  Working with children as a teacher, I actually know who Dora the Explorer is.  Where on this forum do you post a picture of a brewery bottle?  ~bottlingco
> 
> ...


 
 I think those fall under the regular sections like new to the collection or digging.


----------

